# Our Velcro Dog!



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

After a few hours of running & playing in the water on our 34 acre farm, Sadie was put in the back of our small SUV with our other dog to sleep.

Instead of curling up next to her "brother", she wanted to be with the people. She put her front legs over the seat and fell asleep for about 20 minutes draped over my son! :

Would love to see all of your "velcro" pics!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

How old is your V?
Perhaps it's been a little too much running, our V clings to us when he has been pushed or scared. When I look at this picture I see a tired, perhaps a little afraid dog. No worries. 
Generally, I want to avoid the tired clingy look. 
I am looking for a confident, tail up and wagging look, even after exercise. 

Very cute picture, they belong together ;D Thank you for sharing.

All the best,
Julius


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Too cute! Riley is sleeping between my legs as I write this (under the blanket, of course), with her head resting on my foot.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

An adorable photo!! 

Vizsla Baby, what I read in datacan's post is concern, not criticism, really. 

Your pup is just lovely!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

AWWW...pretty darn cute! 

Here's pic of Pips being her velcro self with my hubby on a Sunday afternoon after a long morning of hiking the trails.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow these pictures are too cute!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

posted this in another thread earlier this week, so sorry for the repeat. Nothing like a good walk to make pups, (canine and human) have a bit of sleep bonding


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Adorable pic, I can't believe he slept like that for 20 minutes!! When they are out...they are out Thanks for sharing, both pics are adorable ;D


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hercules preferred his bed until we finally gave in and let him on the sofa...here he is squeezed between my husband and his friend who were trying to have a quiet drink and play video games!! 

My friend (on the right) is not a dog lover but didn't mind having H's head on his knee all night


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Wanted to add this to harrigab's "boy & his dog" thread earlier this week (it was taken that same day), but needed to rescue the photo from my phone.

My oldest was lying down on the sofa reading when Gracie decided to move on in....


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

L O V E the pictures! What sweet dogs! :-*


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

ok you're all making me feel extremely guilty and evil , because all your pups are ON FURNITURE!!!!! and leather at that! .....I might become a softie.....when Moose was smaller, he'd come on the furniture [as you can see by my profile pic] but he got HUGE [he was 79lbs at one point- he's now down to 68] but he's the largest of his litter.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie, the 70-pound lap dog...

Shown here with my nephew...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I took this picture on Sunday when we had Daylight Savings. My husband and Ruby did not want to get out of bed.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto is becoming more and more velcro as he grows older...

... and... 

... I'm LOVING it!!  

Glad I can finally contribute to this post!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

A recent Sunday morning...life is good!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG just looking at this thread now! These pics are all absolutely precious. Vs are all so similar in their cuddling styles! Here's a couple of us and Lulu getting our snuggle on.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

The couch just isnt the same without him on top of us!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Fantastic pictures! 

I've used this pic before but perfectly fits in here! I just love it when she cuddles with me! Keeps me warm for sure!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This was our boy tonight- chewing his bone on my boyfriend's shoulder per the norm. We wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

There is nothing better than a velcro Vizsla cuddle on a cold day. <3

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/05/vizsla-cuddles.html


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

nap time after a hill hike.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I love my little velcro V! I look forward to snuggles everyday.
She also leaps into bed every morning and as soon as her head lands on my leg she is straight asleep again.
They are all too cute!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Our little guy usually likes to go under the covers and spoon, but last night, he initiated going up on the sofa with my husband. My husband was napping, but Oso just laid there all curled up with his eyes open for maybe a half hour, until hubby relocated. Very cute!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Most of my pics are on my PC at home, but here's some classic Velcro pics. Our fearsome little snuggle bug


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Family nap time after a morning hike! Elroy has definitely had to adjust his cuddle style since our daughter came along


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is my two on my knee...you can just see my foot, I took it with my phone, they had me pinned to the sofa, and I love it!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are a couple of my velcro boy. The first Oquirrh is using my leg as a body pillow. The second is my boyfriend and Oquirrh taking a snooze.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is how my Darcy started her little life with me 19 months ago............to date she has Velcro's herself to me on a permanent basis....I love it


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

OK, does anyone else think that the contents of this thread could make up a coffee table book? Because that would be adorable. Although I wouldn't want anyone to buy it because then everyone would want a V


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha littlelulu! 

I am always thinking like that! I'm torn - I always want to sing Otto's praises but I'd much rather preserve the breed!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I think you could make a great photo book and still preserve the breed. At least I hope so. It's a shame to have to hide the vizsla's beauty from the world

Have you guys seen Sean Ellis's book "Kubrick the Dog". He's a fashion photographer and it's a beautiful tribute to his vizsla "Kubrick" who was photographed with many famous fashion models. 

My husband is a vizsla and photography buff so I bought him this book for Christmas last year, thinking it was a perfect gift. 

The only problem is, I bought it online so I never saw the entire book and didn't realize there were some very sad/emotional photos of "Kubrick"nearing his end. 
At the time, our Flynn was very sick and we weren't sure if he'd make it so it was VERY bad timing on my part. My husband lost it while looking through the book. I'm not sure he'll ever forgive me for that. 

But if you're in a better frame of mind, it's a really nice book.


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Spark out, earlier this week: 
I love the cuddles just as much as Bruno does!


----------

